# Suche einen Gästepass-Code für Wildstar. :)



## Defjux (15. Juli 2014)

*Suche einen Gästepass-Code für Wildstar. *

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde Wildstar gerne mal testen, bevor ich es mir kaufe.

Ich hatte sogar mal einen Key für ein Beta-Wochenende, doch das konnte ich aufgrund eines sehr ätzenden Krankenhausaufenthalts leider komplett vergessen.

Würd mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand noch einen Gästepasscode für mich übrig hätte! 


Schönen Gruß

Defjux


----------

